# Whats this? Found in Kakadu



## biteme (Sep 8, 2009)

Whats this?
Found in Kakadu


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 8, 2009)

looks like a burton legless, nice specimen to.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 8, 2009)

Burtons Leggless Lizard (Lialis burtonis). It's a good looker too.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 8, 2009)

dont need anyone else to tell you what you already have been told, so I will just say, lucky finding in, where abouts was it? they are beautiful lizards.


----------



## biteme (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you , Found on a night walk in Kakadu near Ubirr. 
Nothing else around that night apart from toads


----------



## birdNherps (Sep 8, 2009)

nice legless!! we get them around townsville (NQld) but i havent seen one for years. they get a bit bigger then that one. was there plenty of herps up there? i want to go there one day


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 8, 2009)

biteme said:


> Thank you , Found on a night walk in Kakadu near Ubirr.
> Nothing else around that night apart from toads


The baddest thing put on Australia was the Cane Toad, but it's not the toads fault that it breeds like crazy and is poisonous it's the stupids people that thought it was a great idea to introduce them.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## biteme (Sep 8, 2009)

Didn’t find much, Lots of skinks and a few waving dragons.
No goannas , no frillys and no pythons and we covered a lot of ground , day and night, was quite disappointing.

Did find two file snakes J and lots of crocs!


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 8, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> The baddest thing put on Australia was the Cane Toad,.


 
Not to mention the humans that introduced the cane toads.


----------



## Jakee (Sep 8, 2009)

Burtons Legless Lizard
They are awesome little critters.


----------



## saratoga (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just come back from a month up in Kakadu...it's been a couple of years since I've been up there. The wildlife has dropped off enormously in the last few years compared to what it was before the toad arrived. Did quiet a few night drives without seeing too much. Even the old Burtons you found used to be extremely common on the roads...this time I only saw a few. I did see some frillies in the last week but nothing like there used to be...used to be able to find them right throught the dry season.

The impact of the toad on the parks wildlife has been devastating. Sure there is still plenty there to see and its a great place to visit...just glad I spent some time up there in the early days.

By the way...its probably not a good idea to pick things up when you don't know what they are.....could just a easily been something dangerous.


----------

